
The Bentonville Mafia--How to fix Microsoft - naish
http://www.cringely.com/2009/02/the-bentonville-mafia/
======
eli
_Office for Mac (does Microsoft really need to sell Mac software?)_

Huh? Why would they give up on the Mac version of their extremely profitable
software line? That'd give one heck of a boost to OpenOffice and iWork. I
would think they'd sell it at a loss just to prevent that. (But, again, I'd be
really surprised if it isn't really profitable)

~~~
ijntybvrt
People buying Macs are a threat to Windows. Even the idea that there exists an
alternative to Windows is a threat to Windows.

~~~
eli
People discovering alternatives to MS Office is an even bigger threat. Office
is where the big money is.

------
pclark
I don't agree at all.

Microsoft needs to appreciate design. Web design, hardware design and UI
design.

Microsoft needs innovation rather than imitation.

Microsoft needs to be introduced to the web, they don't get the web at all -
they're software engineers, its fully ok to not get it -- make some
acquisitons and really embrace the web.

~~~
jacquesm
The previous installments in this 'series' were so far off the mark that I
can't even honestly say I'm disappointed by this one.

I fully agree with the third point you are making here, microsoft - even today
- does not get the web, even though plenty of people are using microsoft
products to access the web.

They did buy hotmail, which was at the time quite ahead of the game, but then
they fell by the wayside and when google launched gmail I think it was more or
less game over for hotmail, integrating it into msn has only further degraded
it (msn being mostly synonymous with failure).

I think - and at some level I hope - that the web is the end of microsoft, I'd
be even happier if the web would be the end of large corporations being in
control of critical components of our lives but I think we're still an
iteration or two (and maybe one full fledged disaster) away from that.

------
joss82
"Microsoft has too many testers." Really ? Look at the poor finish most MS
products have.

However, I agree about office for mac. I'm pretty sure it is a money sink and
is clearly broken anyway.

------
known
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Penfield_Jackson> has tried to fix
Microsoft.

------
TweedHeads
Do you really want to fix microsoft?

Fire Ballmer!

